# Wichtiges Sicherheitsupdate für ISPConfig veröffentlicht



## Till (10. Apr. 2012)

ISPConfig 3.0.4.4 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.0.4.

This release contains a critical security patch for webdav users:

FS#2157 : "Add new Webdav user" can chmod and chown entire server from client interface

It is highly recommended to install the 3.0.4.4 update immediately.
If installing the full update is not possible on your server, 
then install the patch manually:


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/webdav_user_edit_php.gz
gzip -d webdav_user_edit_php.gz
mv -f webdav_user_edit_php /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/webdav_user_edit.php
```

For a detailed list of changes, please see the changelog section below.

=====================================================
*** New! The ISPConfig 3 manual is now available! ***

Version 1.3 for ISPConfig >= 3.0.4 (Date: 10/25/2011)
Author: Falko Timme <ft@falkotimme.com>

333 pages

The manual can be downloaded from these two links:

ISPConfig 3 Manual « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel
Version 1.3 Of The ISPConfig 3 Manual (Date: 10/25/2011) Available | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
=====================================================

-----------------------------------------------------
- Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.4.4.tar.gz

------------------------------------
- Changelog
------------------------------------

=]ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

----------------------------------------
- Supported Linux Distributions
----------------------------------------

- Debian Etch (4.0) - Squeeze (6.0) and Debian testing
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 11.10
- OpenSuSE 11 - 12.1
- CentOS 5.2 - 6.2
- Fedora 9 - 15

-----------------------------------------
- Installation
-----------------------------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

Documentation « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.

------------------------------------------
- Update
------------------------------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as the update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

How to Update ISPConfig 3 « FAQforge

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.

-------------------------------------------
- Manual update instructions
-------------------------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## planet_fox (10. Apr. 2012)

hi 

Installer bleibt bei folgendem stehn.


```
ispconfig3_install/interface/lib/classes/validate_database.inc.php
ispconfig3_install/interface/lib/classes/tform.inc.php
ispconfig3_install/interface/lib/classes/simplepie.inc.php
ispconfig3_install/interface/lib/classes/tpl_error.inc.php
ispconfig3_install/interface/lib/classes/validate_client.inc.php
ispconfig3_install/interface/lib/classes/validate_cron.inc.php
ispconfig3_install/interface/lib/classes/plugin_listview.inc.php
ispconfig3_install/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php
ispconfig3_install/interface/lib/classes/tpl.inc.php
ispconfig3_install/interface/lib/classes/searchform_tpl_generator.inc.php
ispconfig3_install/interface/lib/classes/remoting.inc.php
is
```


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2012)

Entweder die Festplatte ist voll oder Deine Shell zeigt nichts weiter an, drücke einfach mal return.


----------



## nowayback (10. Apr. 2012)

aktuelles debian 6 stable mit security fixes:



> Update finished.


ohne Probleme

Grüße und Danke 
nwb


----------



## Le-Seaw (11. Apr. 2012)

Zählt der auch irgendwann die Version hoch?
Habe noch 3.0.4.3 da stehen bei zwei Installationen.


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

Die Version wird sofort hochgezählt. Es kann aber sein dass Du Dich seit dem Update nicht neu eingeloggt hast und die alte Versionsnummer noch in der Session steht.


----------

